# Help identifying this mbuna!!



## bluenator (Oct 9, 2019)

hi!! I was sold this fish as a orange blotch female. But I have my doubts. She's about 4.5" or 5". Can anyone help me in identifying the species? many thanks!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Were you expecting one of the hybrid OB "peacocks?" It is a Zebra type.

The question is whether it is a M. callainos "Pearl White Zebra" type or a washed out M. estherae "Red Zebra". Both have natural OB spots on some fish. Looks like a "Pearl White", but hard to know if fish are pure.


----------



## bluenator (Oct 9, 2019)

thanks for your help! 
I asked for the red blotched zebra.. she said this is one.. but I did think is a pearl white zebra... I have a bid cobalt blue male that went nuts when I put her in the tank.. their body and head shape are identical. unlike the medium size red blotch zebras that I have. thanks again for your help!


----------

